# Stage 6.0 in 2011?



## Zhen (14. Februar 2011)

Liebes Radon-Team,

ich plane in den kommenden Monaten den Erwerb eines Fullys um die 1600,- herum. Das Stage 6.0 gefällt mir sehr gut, ist allerdings nicht verfügbar. 
Können Sie mir sagen, ob es das Modell in dieser Preisklasse wieder geben wird, bzw. ob eine 2011er Version des Rades im gleichen Preissegment herauskommen wird?

Generell finde ich es übrigens schade, dass Eure MTBs sich überwiegend im Segment bis 1500,- und ab 2000,- befinden. Es wäre toll, wenn man mehr Setups im Bereich dazwischen finden würde.

Ich freue mich auf Antwort.

Beste Grüße,
Zhen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Februar 2011)

Zhen schrieb:


> Liebes Radon-Team,
> 
> ich plane in den kommenden Monaten den Erwerb eines Fullys um die 1600,- herum. Das Stage 6.0 gefällt mir sehr gut, ist allerdings nicht verfügbar.
> Können Sie mir sagen, ob es das Modell in dieser Preisklasse wieder geben wird, bzw. ob eine 2011er Version des Rades im gleichen Preissegment herauskommen wird?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (20. Februar 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Zhen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Zhen,
> ...


----------



## Zhen (21. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Information. Ich warte mit Spannung


----------



## Crissi (3. März 2011)

Das Stage 7.0 soll schon im März 2011 verfügbar sein? Mmmmh , der März is ja noch nich vorbei.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-7-0_id_15526_.htm


----------

